# New crate necessary?



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Yesterday I received a 48inch crate (Ovation from Mid-West) I ordered for my 8 month old pup. I was told by some that my current 42inch crate (Life Stages from Mid-West) was getting a bit too small, so I wanted to see if the 48 made much of a difference. It does in overal size, but not much in height. 
Anyway, the 48inch crate seems much weaker than the current one, so I'm going to send it back. I'm also far from happy about the communication with the store, so I really don't want to do business with them anymore. They are the only one with Mid-West crates (also bought my current one there), which seem far better than the competition, so my question is; do I really need to change it, or is his current one big enough?


Ps: last one was taken one week ago. That's how he sits when wants to get out.

Pps: if he stretches out, he can lie down with the top of his head touching one side and his tail/butt the other side.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

He just lied down, so I took an extra photo.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

How big is your boy?

My 2yo, 24" atw, 75 lb female can sprawl like that bottom picture in her 42" Midwest Life Stages crate. However, your boy looks to be a tad bigger because I'm fairly certain my dog is less crowded in that same crate.

Check Amazon. I found better prices on the Midwest crates, plenty of options for other brands, and they deliver to my door for free.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

I haven't measured him the last two weeks, but I don't think it changed that much. 
I would say he's around 65cm (25inch) atw and around 28/30kg (61/66lbs). 

I can't order the crate through Amazon unfortunately, I also think it would be quite expensive due to shipping weight, I live on the other side of the atlantic. 

So you'd say it's advisable to go for 48 inch?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry! I missed that you're in Europe. That limits things, for sure, in terms of Amazon.

It does look like he has less empty space, but he's really not appreciably taller than my dog and he's lighter. It could be that he's longer.

He is a really beautiful boy - very handsome face and pretty coloring.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you very much, I also think he's beautiful (but I'm biased). 

Ok. I don't see the immediate necessity of a bigger crate, but I also don't really trust my judgement here. He doesn't seem to be cramped up in there, yet, at least. Maybe I'll wait a few weeks and in the meantime search another store.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't know if you have Craigslist available there, if so it would be a good source. HTH


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Craigslist is an excellent source, but honestly he doesn't seem uncomfortable or excessively cramped to warrant an immediate replacement.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

How long is he crated for each day?


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

We have something similar to Craigslist, although not quite as extensive. I have looked there, but there is no 48 inch high quality crate there. 

He doesn't look uncomfortable to me either, quite the opposite. 

He isn't crated at night, yet. He has free roam in my bedroom. But I'm planning to crate him at night in about one/two months, since it's getting complicated getting him upstairs.
During the day he spends most hours in his crate, because that's the only place where he will rest/sleep. I would say three/four hours in the morning, again in the afternoon and in the evening. Sometimes more, sometimes less, it depends on what we're doing that day. Depending on the day, I just keep him with me with his leash on.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Bump*

Sorry for the bump, but I really need some "definite" opinions on this. I have to send the crate back tomorrow or the day after and I'm still not sure what to do.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

If you are unhappy, send it back. Everila makes a 35" tall crate. Most are 33" tall. But I only see it on Amazon.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've always used 36" crates for the minivan, and the 42" crates for the house. Russell is BIG, and was just fine in the 42" crate. I always zip tie the crates too. I know a lot of people use the 48" ones, but I don't have the room. Oh, and if given a choice, Carly will always choose the smaller 36" crate. All my crates are folded up now, since I don't need to separate dogs (in heat).


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

I will defiantly send it back. Just don't know if have to order a new one right away. 
There aren't many 35inch (height) crates here, but I just found one. Actually the only one I've seen. It's a bit more expensive, but for that height it's worth it.


Really? 36 seems small, but I see my dog cramping himself up in the corner many times. It's not often that he utilizes the "entire" space. I don't have a large living room, so the 42 already fakes up a lot of space, but not too bad. 

Thanks


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Henricus said:


> Really? 36 seems small, but I see my dog cramping himself up in the corner many times. It's not often that he utilizes the "entire" space. I don't have a large living room, so the 42 already fakes up a lot of space, but not too bad.



A couple of times I tried to use a 42" crate in the van, and the dogs kind of freaked. Too much room.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Haha. Big spaces might give you more room to move around and stretch, but smaller spaces probably feel safer. Not sure if a dog can experience that though, just more of my own input. 
Well, I'm going to send it back and stay with the 42" for a while. If I notice he's becoming less comfortable in it I'll order the one that's 35" high. 
Thanks


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Have you checked out ebay? With limited space, this looks good, if are creative and handy at carpentry/woodwork.

Pet Apartment Crate for Large Dogs End Table Kennel Brown | eBay


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

voodoolamb said:


> How long is he crated for each day?


This.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

NancyJ said:


> voodoolamb said:
> 
> 
> > How long is he crated for each day?
> ...


I've answered that right after voodoo asked it.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Dunkirk said:


> Have you checked out ebay? With limited space, this looks good, if are creative and handy at carpentry/woodwork.
> 
> Pet Apartment Crate for Large Dogs End Table Kennel Brown | eBay


I've seen somethig similar elsewhere, really beautiful. I would love to build something like that for my dog in the future. I'm fairly hand with woodwork, so I don't think it would be that difficult to make. Really a good idea, something I'll definitely want to make in future.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Henricus said:


> I've answered that right after voodoo asked it.


Apologies. Looked for it and did not find it but now I see it. I would be opting for a bigger crate.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

NancyJ said:


> Apologies. Looked for it and did not find it but now I see it. I would be opting for a bigger crate.


That's ok.  
Alright, thank you.


----------



## martinjulio2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

I felt sad when see dog in a cage


----------

